# Ordering a Heteroscodra Maculata next week, what to expect?



## Ryuti (Apr 16, 2016)

Aside from the obvious (speed, agression, venom potency) what's it like keeping these guys?

I hear they're generally pretty shy but also great eaters. 

Plan on ordering one and a possible OBT (i'd rather not get another sling but I hear they grow like weeds) so want to get as much info as possible


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 16, 2016)

i picked up a 1/2" sling back in September 2015, they grow pretty quick but nothing crazy. its about 1.5" now with give or take weekly feedings. incredibly shy, i only ever see mine out in the mornings and late at night, very light sensitive too. 7/10 eaters, theyll take it, but they wont chase it or charge out after it. picked up a 1/2" OBT sling back in February, about 1" now. much faster than the H. Mac IMO. keep both relatively  dry with good ventilation and water dishes if space permits. OBTs a better eater of the two. they are both hell to rehouse, even as slings, very quick and they dont stop moving till they find a space to hide. take as many precautions as possible. OBTs a little less shy of the two. awesome patterns and colors on both however, my personal favorite out of all my Ts.


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 16, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> i picked up a 1/2" sling back in September 2015, they grow pretty quick but nothing crazy. its about 1.5" now with give or take weekly feedings. incredibly shy, i only ever see mine out in the mornings and late at night, very light sensitive too. 7/10 eaters, theyll take it, but they wont chase it or charge out after it. picked up a 1/2" OBT sling back in February, about 1" now. much faster than the H. Mac IMO. keep both relatively  dry with good ventilation and water dishes if space permits. OBTs a better eater of the two. they are both hell to rehouse, even as slings, very quick and they dont stop moving till they find a space to hide. take as many precautions as possible. OBTs a little less shy of the two. awesome patterns and colors on both however, my personal favorite out of all my Ts.


I've heard of some tarantulas webbing over their water dishes, especially OBTs have you dealt with that yet?


----------



## Sana (Apr 16, 2016)

As far as H. mac go, they aren't aggressive.  Aggressive is a terrible word to describe a tarantula.  It makes them sound like monsters that are coming to get you out of malice.  A better word IMO is defensive.  It's a better fit as a tarantula doesn't attack, rather they defend themselves against a threat with force is necessary.  My experience with maculatas is that they are _incredibly_ shy.  Mine has a very intense combination burrow and web up to the lid hide.  They are arboreal species but I was advised that they tend to appreciate being able to burrow especially when they're small.  Catching a glimpse is a very rare treat and can only be accomplished with the use of a red flashlight in an otherwise completely dark and quiet room, and then only after 30 to 45 minutes of absolute stillness.  At least that's the case with mine.  I haven't had to dig her out of her burrow for a rehouse yet but I expect it to be a trip since I have witnessed the speed that she has when something startles her/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 16, 2016)

As said very fast (significantly faster than OBT in my experiences), and exceedingly light sensitive.   They are big time hiders, and while good eaters, I rarely see it.   I have never seen them as defensive, they ALWAYS bolt into their hide at the drop of a hat.   Because of this they aren't the most difficult to work around, as they won't be around...but you really have to pay attention...never open the enclosure for anything until the spider's location has been identified.

If the don't have proper room and cover, they are very prone to spooking and becoming a whirlwind circling the enclosure at top speed.

They are literally the slowest growing OW arboreal I have ever raised...now its more medium growth as all the other OW arboreals I have dealt with grow quite fast.

They're beautiful and have their good points, but they aren't what I consider a joy to own.

H. mac slings are also sensitive to their environment when small, give them more room that you might expect, like a 32oz deli right from the start (or at least a 16oz), mine did very well with this as I could keep things drier with the addition of a water dish (I'm talking 2 and 3i slings, small)...Also I've had better luck keeping them on the drier side than one might expect.  I lost slings in vials with damp sub, once I made the switch to roomier, drier homes they did very well.  I wouldn't keep them in vials no matter how small they are.

They will burrow, so you will get sub in the dish regularly....occasionally it does get webbed up, but I keep it on the other side of the enclosure, they really web up the areas under the wood pieces I give them.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## crlovel (Apr 16, 2016)

Is this your first arboreal? If it is, I did NOT recommend this. I had nothing to do with this, I swear.

Mine is on display all the time. Never hides. Has never tried to make a break for it. I also don't mess with her, and I always know exactly where she is before I open her terrarium.

Mine hasn't burrowed, but she has an extensive dirt curtain. That security is why she never bolts or hides.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> I've heard of some tarantulas webbing over their water dishes, especially OBTs have you dealt with that yet?


my H mac dumps dirt in its from its extensive web tunnel but the OBTs web labyrinth has not reached its W dish yet. my C. Marshalli webs all over its bowl however, i solved this by putting another water dish on top of the old one, once that ones webbed up i take it off and fill up the one underneath, than rinse and repeat.


----------



## Sana (Apr 16, 2016)

That's a weekly occurrence in many of my enclosures.   I keep a supply of dishes and swap out for a clean one each time I do maintenance.  I run my dirty ones through a hot cycle in my dishwasher (no soap) and that usually cleans up the messes without much effort on my part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 16, 2016)

crlovel said:


> Is this your first arboreal? If it is, I did NOT recommend this. I had nothing to do with this, I swear.
> 
> Mine is on display all the time. Never hides. Has never tried to make a break for it. I also don't mess with her, and I always know exactly where she is before I open her terrarium.
> 
> Mine hasn't burrowed, but she has an extensive dirt curtain. That security is why she never bolts or hides.


haha yes this will be my first aboreal

Maybe I'll get lucky and have one like yours


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 16, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> haha yes this will be my first aboreal, I wanted to start with something a big more risky than say, an avic lol
> 
> Maybe I'll get lucky and have one like yours


----------



## crlovel (Apr 16, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> haha yes this will be my first aboreal
> 
> Maybe I'll get lucky and have one like yours


I DIDN'T DO THIS PEOPLE!! I HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS!! I'M INNOCENT!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 16, 2016)

crlovel said:


> I DIDN'T DO THIS PEOPLE!! I HAD EVERYTHING TO DO WITH THIS!! I'M  NOT INNOCENT!!


Fix'd that right up


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> haha yes this will be my first aboreal
> 
> Maybe I'll get lucky and have one like yours


Do not get an H mac as your first arboreal. Just don't. These spiders are absolutely not for starters, have you had an OW before?

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 16, 2016)

crlovel said:


> I DIDN'T DO THIS PEOPLE!! I HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS!! I'M INNOCENT!!


ALL YOUR FAULT!!!!!!! GET OFF THE BOARDS!!! jk i know


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 16, 2016)

Sarkhan42 said:


> Do not get an H mac as your first arboreal. Just don't. These spiders are absolutely not for starters, have you had an OW before?



I have a P lugardi sling but it's only about an inch

had it for about a month now


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> haha yes this will be my first aboreal
> 
> Maybe I'll get lucky and have one like yours


dont get it bud, terrible idea. if you have less than 15 Ts that you have had for over a few years, dont do it, for your own sake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 16, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> dont get it bud, terrible idea. if you have less than 15 Ts that you have had for over a few years, dont do it, for your own sake.


I'm well aware of the risk of these guys.


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> I have a P lugardi sling but it's only about an inch
> 
> had it for about a month now


honestly, give it time and dont get it. pick up a P. Irminia or Cambriegi if you must, but not a Hmac or OBT. i wanted a Hmac really bad as well in the beginning but i know now i would have killed it or it would have escaped or something. im still a little nervous working around it and ive had OWs for years.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sana (Apr 16, 2016)

I wouldn't advise an H. mac unless you have an OW that you have raised to adulthood already.  Lots of practice in rehousing hot, fast spiders, as well as maintaining their enclosures over a couple of years is the best possible groundwork for having a maculata.  I highly recommend waiting.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> I'm well aware of the risk of these guys.


 You may be aware of the risk, but Its a matter of being prepared for it. If this is your first arboreal and you've only kept 1 other OW for a month I highly suggest you wait on this. there's no rush and some more experience would benefit you a lot in dealing with a very fast, very difficult to predict T like an arboreal OW.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> I'm well aware of the risk of these guys.


lol heck, everyone KNOWS the risk but it is a far far shot from experiencing it. get a avic instead, better colors if not patterns and are better suited to beginners anyway.


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 16, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> lol heck, everyone KNOWS the risk but it is a far far shot from experiencing it. get a avic instead, better colors if not patterns and are better suited to beginners anyway.


they are cute but not really what I want at the moment. Plan on getting some eventually though


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> they are cute but not really what I want at the moment. Plan on getting some eventually though


not saying its going to go wrong but its a huge chance it will. 90% id say. i cant stop you but i will say its a bad idea. others will chime in later saying the same thing. what Ts do you currently own anyway?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 16, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> not saying its going to go wrong but its a huge chance it will. 90% id say. i cant stop you but i will say its a bad idea. others will chime in later saying the same thing. what Ts do you currently own anyway?


g. pulchripes, a. chalcodes, p. lugardi, h lividium 

true spiders I have Latrodectus mactans, p. mira, and some wolf spider I found in my room (not sure on the exact species.)


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 16, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> g. pulchripes, a. chalcodes, p. lugardi, h lividium
> 
> true spiders I have Latrodectus mactans, p. mira, and some wolf spider I found in my room (not sure on the exact species.)



all except the chalcodes are slings however

and I almost had a g. rosea but was a DOA with my pulchripes


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> g. pulchripes, a. chalcodes, p. lugardi, h lividium
> 
> true spiders I have Latrodectus mactans, p. mira, and some wolf spider I found in my room (not sure on the exact species.)


oh gosh youre not ready. i had over 8 OWs for a year before i even considered a H Mac.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> all except the chalcodes are slings however
> 
> and I almost had a g. rosea but was a DOA with my pulchripes


cringing really hard right now. dont do it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 16, 2016)

I have 7 pokies and I won't even go near the african arboreals. cancel your order, and look for something easier. These things make pokies look like avics. worse venom, faster, and way more all over the place. just cancel the bloody order mate, you have no experience.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> I'm well aware of the risk of these guys.



The risk to you.  Do you live with other people and cats and dogs?  They're all involved when there's an escape.  Have you read OW bite reports?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 16, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I have 7 pokies and I won't even go near the african arboreals. cancel your order, and look for something easier. These things make pokies look like avics. worse venom, faster, and way more all over the place. just cancel the bloody order mate, you have no experience.


agree with everything bud, even if worded a bit harsh.


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 16, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> The risk to you.  Do you live with other people and cats and dogs?  They're all involved when there's an escape.  Have you read OW bite reports?


yes read the h mac reports first then stuff like s. calceatum (probably the only T i promise myself to never get) and various other pokies and old worlds. Not cute stuff. 

I live with other people however i'm pretty secluded from the rest of my family. No cats or dogs however do have some geckos (caged of course)


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 16, 2016)

h. mac and calceatum are in the EXACT same boat. Just a few weeks ago I was hairs away from ordering an H. mac, then realized they make my super all over the place regalis, my beast look like a teddy bear. Just don't man.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 16, 2016)

sigh, by any chance have we changed your mind?


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 16, 2016)

I've been bitten by various venomous snakes, and these spiders venom is much worse than they are. A copperhead deals way less damage, and injects way less than any OW tarantula, especially a high-strung arboreal. Just stay away from these until you at LEAST have 3+ years with ADULT OW arboreals.


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 16, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> sigh, by any chance have we changed your mind?


Not really tbh but I do plan on watching a ton more rehousing videos and videos to make sure i'm absolutely sure i know what i'm getting into. Haven't ordered anything yet and may just go with a pokie instead if I end up finding something the same price/size as the mac i'm looking at.


----------



## Oroborus (Apr 16, 2016)

He/she has got to be yanking everyones' chain!  Even minimal research would make anyone think twice before taking on this species without prior experience with fast, defensive tarantulas.  If you're not joking, this is not time to learn things the hard way.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> Not really tbh but I do plan on watching a ton more rehousing videos and videos to make sure i'm absolutely sure i know what i'm getting into. Haven't ordered anything yet and may just go with a pokie instead if I end up finding something the same price/size as the mac i'm looking at.


ah shoot, least we tried. pokie would be better but not by much. videos are nothing compared to the real thing. what size H mac are you looking at anyway?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 16, 2016)

Why do you want to rush into OWs so quickly without any experience, especially OW arboreals? The only reason I did it was because I had experience with hot snakes, and hot insects (used to keep wasps and bees) Just go with something easier, and something you won't effectively help end the hobby with your disregard and stupidity. @crlovel did something dumb, but he had experience and know-how.


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 16, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> ah shoot, least we tried. pokie would be better but not by much. videos are nothing compared to the real thing. what size H mac are you looking at anyway?


2.5 inch so not an adult.


----------



## Sana (Apr 16, 2016)

My poecs at least move more slowly then my maculata.  I'm still not saying this is a good idea.


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 16, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Why do you want to rush into OWs so quickly without any experience, especially OW arboreals? The only reason I did it was because I had experience with hot snakes, and hot insects (used to keep wasps and bees) Just go with something easier, and something you won't effectively help end the hobby with your disregard and stupidity. @crlovel did something dumb, but he had experience and know-how.


pretty stupid regardless to be honest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> 2.5 inch so not an adult.


the bigger they are the tougher to rehouse. now you dont just have to worry about speed but also bites.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 16, 2016)

Watching youtube videos won't prepare you for the real thing. You can read up all you want, watch all the videos you want, the only thing that will prepare you is experience. Getting experience? - work your way up. I highly suggest you get yourself some psalmos. Preferably P. Cambridgei as a 1st aboreal. Raise this specie to adulthood without issues, then get yourself a P. Irminia. If you can handle a adult P. Irminia you'll be fine owning a poecie. If you can handle a poecie you'll be able to work with an H. mac.

But an H. Mac as a 1st aboreal is a terrible idea. Why the rush? You're litteraly leaping over a ton of wonderfull and beautifull, fun to own species - a big miss if you ask me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Oroborus (Apr 16, 2016)

Have you thought about Stromatopelma calcaetum?  It's the only OW I can think of that may be faster and more potent than H. maculata.  Very, very cool.  You'll only screw up once - but hey, you got this!

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 16, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> haha yes this will be my first aboreal
> 
> Maybe I'll get lucky and have one like yours


Don't hope to get lucky, gain experience so you don't have to cross your fingers and carry a rabbits foot....it really helps immensely.



Ryuti said:


> yes read the h mac reports first then stuff like s. calceatum (probably the only T i promise myself to never get) and various other pokies and old worlds. Not cute stuff.


H. mac is in exactly the same boat as the S. cal you promise to never get.

Not sure what you mean by "cute stuff"...even a fluffy avic is a stone cold killer....they just won't send you to the hospital.



Ryuti said:


> Not really tbh but I do plan on watching a ton more rehousing videos and videos to make sure i'm absolutely sure i know what i'm getting into. Haven't ordered anything yet and may just go with a pokie instead if I end up finding something the same price/size as the mac i'm looking at.


Watching videos will not give you the experience you need, in reality what it will do is simply give you a false sense of confidence (which I already sense).

A pokie would be just as ill advised of a purchase.  The rate they grow will far out pace your gained experience.  

Working your way towards advanced species is truly a big help in dealing with them...heck I have had ts for 15 years, it was just a couple years ago that I got my first H. macs.   I cannot imagine dealing with them (or pokies) at an early stage in the hobby, its a recipe for disaster and not fair to the keeper or the spider IMO.

Look at Psalmos at the least (but don't poo poo avics because of some preconceived notion, either...I made that mistake and now see how ridiculous I was), Psalms are very old world like, lack urticating setae and are exceptionally fast, and while they do have stronger NW venom, its a far cry from the others you are wanting.  P. cams are great spiders and one of my all time favs...I like them way way way way more than H. mac, too.  But I like every avic I have way more, too....and I love OW's and have a lot of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 16, 2016)

Oroborus said:


> Have you thought about Stromatopelma calcaetum?  It's the only OW I can think of that may be faster and more potent than H. maculata.  Very, very cool.  You'll only screw up once - but hey, you got this!


aw yeah that was my first choice but it was too expensive :/


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 16, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Don't hope to get lucky, gain experience so you don't have to cross your fingers and carry a rabbits foot....it really helps immensely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on there, especially with the poecs. I got 2 regalis in November, they're now almost adults, and I got them at 2''


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 17, 2016)

cold blood said:


> but don't poo poo avics because of some preconceived notion


is that a pun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 17, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> is that a pun


Lol, good one.

Truthfully though, pokies are just as messy if not more...most arboreals are really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 17, 2016)

_H.maculata_ are like 'Vampires', they hate light 

IMO if you ask me, 0.1 specimen, on a "aesthethics" level only, dang those are beautiful.

_P.murinus_, what's the issue with the water dish & web? Offer him/her lots of inches for burrow and there's slightly % to save the dish from web. That works for me (still i took off those for cleaning).

They are both easy to care for _Theraphosidae_, seriously, but not easy to work/deal with, without proper experience.

In terms of temperament IMO nothing if compared to a 0.1 bulky _P.muticus _out of her burrow, hissing and striking multiple in a row to everything that moves (my baby, basically ) but, on the other hand, more unpredictable with a speed and a fast dash you can't imagine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 17, 2016)

It's quite sad that sometimes too much people lose, for following the OW fast track mania, the opportunity to work with amazing NW high strung _Theraphosidae _like _P.irminia, P.cambridgei_, genus _Ephebopus, _genus _Phormictopus, M.robustum, _genus _Pamphobeteus _etc

I haven't mentioned 'Avics' for a reason, IMO those are a "ladder" to nowhere, save for poop cleaning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## LittleT (Apr 17, 2016)

From your previous thread, you've only been keeping T's for around a month?! http://arachnoboards.com/threads/new-t-owner-have-some-questions.281266/

Why do you want a _Heteroscodra maculata_ specifically? Maybe if people know why they can recommend another species for you to take a look at although you've had plenty of recommendations already 
I really wouldn't rush into OW species, enjoy getting some experience with fast adult T's first because spiderlings are generally easy but it can be completely different when dealing with an adult in my opinion. Really think about it because it's a decision that could effect the other people you live with, especially if it escapes. I haven't been keeping T's that long really, only four years or so and I'm still not brave enough to get some species I want because I don't want to end up with an T that I'm terrified of dealing with and at the moment my _Neoholothele fasciaaurinigra_ are plenty quick enough for me!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## crlovel (Apr 17, 2016)

So, has the all night long intervention worked?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 17, 2016)

Good God, listen to the people. I'm not going to lie - this species is a joy. I own three of them, one of them being a subadult. But this extends beyond the experience needed to deal with their speed and venom (which _will _send you to the hospital, make no mistake). They have a narrow range of proper care, especially the younger specimens like the 2.5" you're describing. They are the most fragile slings I've ever dealt with. You're bringing up cost a lot, which I understand. You could very easily end up with a dead spider if you're not more experienced. The warnings of speed and venom clearly don't matter, but take the warning of wasted money very seriously. You have no experience with fragile slings.

I truly do hope that you listen to the years of experience on this thread. We're not ganging up on you, we're not demeaning you, we just want you to actually enjoy this hobby. Getting an H. mac at this stage will ensure that you will not enjoy your time with it. By the time I bought my first H. mac, I had owned several fast, severely venomous spiders. I wasn't ready, even for a juvie. I ended up with one that died and one that was way outside of my league. Trust me, you really don't want this spider.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1 | Award 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Apr 17, 2016)

Honestly i wouldn't get a H. Mac as your first T. 

But at the same time, i also want to get an H. Mac  and everyone also Told me i should never own one! haha. 

Now I'm not going to say everyone here is wrong and you should ignore them, because lets face it, everybody here has years and years of experience (some have had T's longer then I've been alive)  BUT if you are absolutely going to do it, and disregard what everyone has been saying, Please try to be as safe as possible about it!

with that being said, i still would suggest 1 or 2 other species to get first (though what those good experience builders are, i wouldn't know, When i Posted about getting an H. Mac eventually(and i did make it obviously that would be a big long eventually)  down the road, everyone basically told me never ever ever and there is nothing that will be able to give me the experience needed,  Which is slightly ironic)  

But i would suggest just from what I've seen/experienced/read going Avic --> "calmer/slower" OW ---> Pokie ---> Another poke ---> OBT ---> H. Mac. with all of these you can find absolutely Beautiful T's. it might be a few years but, honestly i feel it would be better to get a T when you can handle and enjoy it, rather then ending up with a dead tarantula or in the hospital with a crazy defensive T hiding somewhere in your room for when you get back.

But its all up to you. i know people who have gotten OBT's and s. calceatum's as their very first T's, who are still in the hobby 10-15 years down the road with no major issues. but i also know people that got Rose hairs for their first and managed to kill them. so its all up to you in the end.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 17, 2016)

Tanner Dzula said:


> But at the same time, i also want to get an H. Mac  and everyone also Told me i should never own one! haha.


I don't think anyone said/meant that you should never own one. What was meant is that you should work your way up to that species until you have enough experience and are comfortable enough to own one.

Newbies should never own a H. Mac - but after experience is gained I don't see the big issue.

And avics won't prep one for a poecie. The best species to own before diving into poecies are psalmos and taps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 17, 2016)

Not that I still don't want a h mac (i'm still gonna get one, maybe just not right now) but I might end up getting a 2" P irminia and a 1" P. cambridgei.

Gonna email the person about a shipping quote.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 17, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> Not that I still don't want a h mac (i'm still gonna get one, maybe just not right now) but I might end up getting a 2" P irminia and a 1" P. cambridgei.
> 
> Gonna email the person about a shipping quote.


Those are better choices. Raise those to adulthood (they grow very fast, my P. Cam males matured within a year) then get a poecie or two, raise those to adulthood before getting a H. Mac.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 17, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> Not that I still don't want a h mac (i'm still gonna get one, maybe just not right now) but I might end up getting a 2" P irminia and a 1" P. cambridgei.
> 
> Gonna email the person about a shipping quote.


Can't go wrong with genus _Psalmopoeus_. As i've said, as i continue to say, 'Avics', while indeed class A _Theraphosidae_ (yeah, they're cool...) can't teach *nothing *to someone really interested in a serious 'arboreal track' that will lead one day, him/her, to arboreal 'Baboons' and other high strung arboreal Asians (and i'm not talking about shy as hell 'Pokies').

On the other hand, genus _Tapinauchenius _and _Psalmopoeus_, can. Yes, they can, lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Apr 17, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> i solved this by putting another water dish on top of the old one,


You stacked one dish on top of another? I can't visualize how this helped webbing over a dish and husbandry haha, I'm visually challenged haha


I think everyone needs to let @Ryuti get an H. mac, no more advice, that OP is dead set on getting a T, it's a free country.  I don't care if s/he gets one and the OP's entire family and geckos die of a wild H mac.  Some people need to learn by jumping into the fire first and getting burned. It's a fact of life, Darwin works in mysterious ways. Others jump in and walk through unscathed.

Now, if I was his/her gecko, I'd make an escape and leave.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 17, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> As i've said, as i continue to say, 'Avics', while indeed class A _Theraphosidae_ (yeah, they're cool...) can't teach *nothing *to someone really interested in a serious 'arboreal track' that will lead one day, him/her, to arboreal 'Baboons' and other high strung arboreal Asians.


I disagree ChrisLXXIX, avics certainly can help as an entry level arboreal (eventually leading to OW), and as diverse as avics are (currently) with some 38 species, there are all kinds of avics from the mundane to the extremely ornery, like laeta for example, which is probably more defensive then many pokies or Psalms.  Some also get pretty large, and every single one can be lightning fast when they want, they are just less inclined to use it..no, Psalms are certainly faster, but what makes them so much more advanced its their willingness to show that speed off and teleport seemingly without warning.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 17, 2016)

They are so lovely... this is Wimpy, my _P.cambridgei_, waiting for a cricket at the base of the "tree", lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 17, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> They are so lovely... this is Wimpy, my _P.cambridgei_, waiting for a cricket at the base of the "tree", lol
> 
> View attachment 208566


I think the way they move is awesome. 





 (please don't think that im gonna handle these Ts because I saw it in a video lol)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah, _Psalmopoeus _for life here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 17, 2016)

cold blood said:


> I disagree ChrisLXXIX, avics certainly can help as an entry level arboreal (eventually leading to OW), and as diverse as avics are (currently) with some 38 species, there are all kinds of avics from the mundane to the extremely ornery, like laeta for example, which is probably more defensive then many pokies or Psalms.  Some also get pretty large, and every single one can be lightning fast when they want, they are just less inclined to use it..no, Psalms are certainly faster, but what makes them so much more advanced its their willingness to show that speed off and teleport seemingly without warning.


I still think that genus _Psalmopoeus _(and genus _Tapinauchenius_) are the real deal. Nothing against 'Avics', don't get me wrong, but i have yet to see an 'Avic' seriously high strung like certain _P.irminia_. 

I say (not to you of course) work with those for some years, then, eh... you can try African & Asian arboreals, with a proper experience.

Speed is academic, when discussing arboreals, because there aren't slow arboreals. Yes, 'Avics' are fast, but they are, in general, a nothing in terms of temperament. They are 'poop snipers', not defensive like a _P.irminia_ could be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 17, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yes, 'Avics' are fast, but they are, in general, a nothing in terms of temperament. They are 'poop snipers', not defensive like a _P.irminia_ could be.


No offence my friend, but i agree with CB  on this one. I have owned 2 adult A.laetas Both of them were very defensive. I was kinda chocked over that an Avic could be like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 17, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> Not that I still don't want a h mac (i'm still gonna get one, maybe just not right now) but I might end up getting a 2" P irminia and a 1" P. cambridgei.
> 
> Gonna email the person about a shipping quote.


*sigh of relief* glad you changed your mind, you will end up enjoying those two alot more than a T you will be terrified of in 6 months or so.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 17, 2016)

louise f said:


> No offence my friend, but i agree with CB  on this one. I have owned 2 adult A.laetas Both of them were very defensive. I was kinda chocked over that an Avic could be like that.


Nope at all, of course. But definitely, as a "genus VS genus", talking in terms of temperament, there's IMO no match between _Psalmopoeus _and _Avicularia _

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 17, 2016)

YES. I can't express how happy this thread has made me  Thank you for listening to us, @Ryuti, you won't regret it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 17, 2016)

EulersK said:


> YES. I can't express how happy this thread has made me  Thank you for listening to us, @Ryuti, you won't regret it.



(i only changed my mind because I actually found some in my price range/size i was looking for but shh lol)

Reactions: Dislike 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 17, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> (i only changed my mind because I actually found some in my price range/size i was looking for but shh lol)


Eh eh  "shh" made me laugh. I say: "Pssht!"


----------



## cold blood (Apr 17, 2016)

Because Psalms are easy to breed, have large clutches and tend to double clutch...and because they are so cool everyone wants to breed them, it keeps them very reasonably priced....same for H. mac and OBT, both of which are and will always be one of the cheapest ts available.

There's a ton of really cool species (new and old world) that are really cheap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 17, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Because Psalms are easy to breed, have large clutches and tend to double clutch...and because they are so cool everyone wants to breed them, it keeps them very reasonably priced....same for H. mac and OBT, both of which are and will always be one of the cheapest ts available.
> 
> There's a ton of really cool species (new and old world) that are really cheap.



My friend sent me a link to a seller because apparently im horrible at finding anything other than slings and adults costing hundreds of dollars lol


----------



## cold blood (Apr 17, 2016)

@Ryuti , just check the classifieds here, you have 2 options, the premium, which are all the dealers, and the for sale/trade which is mostly private breeders or smaller hobby sellers.   Lots of good deals.

There is also a corresponding review section to be confident in where you send your money.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Apr 17, 2016)

lalberts9310 said:


> I don't think anyone said/meant that you should never own one. What was meant is that you should work your way up to that species until you have enough experience and are comfortable enough to own one.
> 
> Newbies should never own a H. Mac - but after experience is gained I don't see the big issue.
> 
> And avics won't prep one for a poecie. The best species to own before diving into poecies are psalmos and taps.


Soo when i was talking about H macs on another thread i meantioned Taps, and everyone jumped at me saying taps were Worse then pokies and etc to have. 

My main point was eventually my end game T's are an OBT/H Mac/T. Gigas, and that i will have them eventually, but wanted to know what to get before them over the years to gain that experience. The general consensus was dont get them anyway. 
Which i understand as a newbie, its a bad idea. 

But either way, the main point of this whole thread seems to be, take your time and work your way up. 

I just wish there was like an official or unoffical like ladder list of specific species/genus to own to work up to some of the crazier olds worlds.  Would be nice to get some specific recommendations from you guys who have beeen doing this for years. 
Because like you guys said. While as far as genuses go there kind of is but some specific ones are crazier or harder to handle or more defencive/faster then others of normally more afvanced genuses even.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 17, 2016)

Tanner Dzula said:


> Soo when i was talking about H macs on another thread i meantioned Taps, and everyone jumped at me saying taps were Worse then pokies and etc to have.
> 
> My main point was eventually my end game T's are an OBT/H Mac/T. Gigas, and that i will have them eventually, but wanted to know what to get before them over the years to gain that experience. The general consensus was dont get them anyway.
> Which i understand as a newbie, its a bad idea.
> ...


I can talk for myself, since experience and "ladder" could differ. I started in 1992 with the usual, beginner ones, like _G.rosea_, 'Brachy/s'... had an  _A.avicularia_ (the only 'Avic' i had, because i went in love with _Psalmopoeus)._
After, only NW high strung T's for years, before OW's. That helped me a lot.

Basically T's like genus _Phormictopus_, genus _Ephebopus_, lot of 'Psalmo'... still have and love NW, fast, high strung T's, in a certain way more than (certain) OW's.

Mine today are "made" of a perfect mix of NW high strung and African 'Babs' save for a couple of 'Grammo', one, a "Chaco", rescued


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 17, 2016)

I started with a petstore avic, 4 or 5 months ago, then got a G. pulchripes right after that. I kept them for about a month until I got my pokies, with 7 pokies now. Sadly, my avic died during a wet molt, but all my other Ts are doing strong. The only reason I jumped up is because I had a lot of experience with native venomous snakes, up until I learned of the bans.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 17, 2016)

Tanner Dzula said:


> Soo when i was talking about H macs on another thread i meantioned Taps, and everyone jumped at me saying taps were Worse then pokies and etc to have.
> 
> My main point was eventually my end game T's are an OBT/H Mac/T. Gigas, and that i will have them eventually, but wanted to know what to get before them over the years to gain that experience. The general consensus was dont get them anyway.
> Which i understand as a newbie, its a bad idea.
> ...


NW terrestrials (Brachypelma, Aphonopelma, GBB, aconthoscurria, etc.) - NW tropical terrestrials (Nhandu, phormictopus, pamphobeteus, ephebopus, etc.) - NW aboreals (avicularia, psalmopoeus, tapinauchenius, etc.) - OWs.

Generally Monocentropus, ceratogyrus, augacephalus are suggested as great 1st OW genera. But if you have owned adult psalmos and taps, you'll be able to handle a poecie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 17, 2016)

Tanner Dzula said:


> I just wish there was like an official or unoffical like ladder list of specific species/genus


There is. This questions gets asked frequently. Often w/those words in the thread title. There have been a bunch of people asking this in the past few months or so, hit the search engine/google, you'll find them.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Sana said:


> As far as H. mac go, they aren't aggressive.  Aggressive is a terrible word to describe a tarantula.  It makes them sound like monsters that are coming to get you out of malice.  A better word IMO is defensive.  It's a better fit as a tarantula doesn't attack, rather they defend themselves against a threat with force is necessary.  My experience with maculatas is that they are _incredibly_ shy.  Mine has a very intense combination burrow and web up to the lid hide.  They are arboreal species but I was advised that they tend to appreciate being able to burrow especially when they're small.  Catching a glimpse is a very rare treat and can only be accomplished with the use of a red flashlight in an otherwise completely dark and quiet room, and then only after 30 to 45 minutes of absolute stillness.  At least that's the case with mine.  I haven't had to dig her out of her burrow for a rehouse yet but I expect it to be a trip since I have witnessed the speed that she has when something startles her/


Yes. Defensive is a more accurate term.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 17, 2016)

Tanner Dzula said:


> Soo when i was talking about H macs on another thread i meantioned Taps, and everyone jumped at me saying taps were Worse then pokies and etc to have.
> 
> My main point was eventually my end game T's are an OBT/H Mac/T. Gigas, and that i will have them eventually, but wanted to know what to get before them over the years to gain that experience. The general consensus was dont get them anyway.
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstood.   What was said was that taps were faster than poecs, which they are....not that they are more advanced, they are not.  

Because taps are NW, like the Psalms, they make a good stepping stone (or ladder rung) genus leading to poecs.   With a tap or a psalm you may actually get a more high strung animal than a poec, but the end  result of a mistake, a bite, an escape + dog/cat/child/friend/heck, ferret, etc. bite wouldn't be nearly as disasterous, just a lesson learned (and with less experience, the chances of bites, bolters and escapes goes up dramatically).   People that take it slow rarely encounter the issues that those jumping right into the deep end seem to have regularly.

You want to learn any lessons BEFORE you get into the ones that can actually hurt you or cause real troubles...for you and the spider and anyone or thing else living in or visiting your house (except fish, fish are pretty safe from spiders...well except maybe H. gigas, but that's a whole 'nuther story)

The gist wasn't that you should NEVER own those species, just that you shouldn't until you are more experienced....down the line, with proper experience, there is no reason why you couldn't get one or twenty....you just shouldn't do it without proper hands on (not literally) experience.  If those are your end goals, a tap would be your bridge/ladder rung species and the one of the three to own (to adulthood) first.

Which ladder you take is dependent on what your final goal is.

If its high strung baboons like H. gigas, P. muticus or expensive or particularly nasty baboons, then it might go LP, genic, or chromatus...to pamph or phormic to augecaphelus/ceratogryus (darlingi/marshalli) or M. balfouri onto OBT to the rest of the OW terrestrials are basically fair game after that.

If your end goal was H. maculata or poecilotheria sp., I would start with a few Avics, then onto either Psalms or Taps (I really love the Psalmopeous personally) and once you are comfortable with them (and they are grown), poecs and H. macs and any other OW arboreal.

Once you really learn about the genera, the ladder system will become pretty obvious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 17, 2016)

cold blood said:


> I think you misunderstood.   What was said was that taps were faster than poecs, which they are....not that they are more advanced, they are not.
> 
> Because taps are NW, like the Psalms, they make a good stepping stone (or ladder rung) genus leading to poecs.   With a tap or a psalm you may actually get a more high strung animal than a poec, but the end  result of a mistake, a bite, an escape + dog/cat/child/friend/heck, ferret, etc. bite wouldn't be nearly as disasterous, just a lesson learned (and with less experience, the chances of bites, bolters and escapes goes up dramatically).   People that take it slow rarely encounter the issues that those jumping right into the deep end seem to have regularly.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 17, 2016)

@Chris LXXIX, message me, I cannot access your profile to message you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 17, 2016)

cold blood said:


> @Chris LXXIX, message me, I cannot access your profile to message you.


You have the PM box full


----------



## cold blood (Apr 17, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You have the PM box full


fixed, try again my friend.


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Apr 18, 2016)

cold blood said:


> I think you misunderstood.   What was said was that taps were faster than poecs, which they are....not that they are more advanced, they are not.
> 
> Because taps are NW, like the Psalms, they make a good stepping stone (or ladder rung) genus leading to poecs.   With a tap or a psalm you may actually get a more high strung animal than a poec, but the end  result of a mistake, a bite, an escape + dog/cat/child/friend/heck, ferret, etc. bite wouldn't be nearly as disasterous, just a lesson learned (and with less experience, the chances of bites, bolters and escapes goes up dramatically).   People that take it slow rarely encounter the issues that those jumping right into the deep end seem to have regularly.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this! 

Now if only somebody could put it all into some type of colorful flow chart  

But seriously its good to have a general idea to follow. i understand that also all spiders are there own individual and that some may be more high strung then others also, 


But in the End, basically, My 3 final goals are OBT's, H maculata/P. metallica, and then just my personal favorite, T. Blondi, the goliath bird eater. 

i would like to end up with these three as quickly as i can, Which i understand is not going to be very quickly as all. basically personally I'm trying to plan ahead and know what i SHOULD have to be prepared for what i want to have, but also have some fun along the way.  

Also good to hear that LP/Genics are a good first step towards OBT's because i have both currently and they are quite fun at the moment! Planning on an A. Versicolor Next and Maybe an Aphonopelma chalcodes(simply because i live in arizona and having an Arizona Blonde would be pretty cool).


----------



## EulersK (Apr 18, 2016)

Tanner Dzula said:


> Also good to hear that LP/Genics are a good first step towards OBT's because i have both currently and they are quite fun at the moment! Planning on an A. Versicolor Next and Maybe an Aphonopelma chalcodes(simply because i live in arizona and having an Arizona Blonde would be pretty cool).


Correct me if I'm wrong, but you have L. parahybana and A. geniculata as slings, yes? The genic will become much, much more defensive as it grows. They're sweethearts as slings, and demons the rest of their lives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 18, 2016)

Tanner Dzula said:


> Thank you for this!
> 
> Now if only somebody could put it all into some type of colorful flow chart
> 
> ...


I have a really nervous chalcodes. Never threat pictured but has attacked the tongs when I touched her leg twice and tends to be pretty skittish when I first open the enclosure 

She's a sweetheart once she's out though just gotta take it slow


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 18, 2016)

Take your time, enjoy it, don't be in a hurry to get advanced species.  Many grow fast & can soon be a source of a lot of stress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Apr 18, 2016)

cold blood said:


> You want to learn any lessons BEFORE you get into the ones that can actually hurt you or cause real troubles...for you and the spider


As I read once, "Common sense ain't common"


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Apr 18, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you have L. parahybana and A. geniculata as slings, yes? The genic will become much, much more defensive as it grows. They're sweethearts as slings, and demons the rest of their lives.


No not as slings. 
when we were first getting them(we had gotten a A. Geniculate and a B. albopilosum together, i just recently picked up the LP last week)  we planned on getting A. genie and G. pulchripes slings, 
But when we got there he had a juvenile A Genic for not much more then the sling( and being out first T's we didnt want to get a sling too small)  and the only G. Pulchripes sling left wasnt doing to great, He was in a half death curl(the breeder only comes to the shop every sunday-wednesday, and we had met him there sunday when he opened up for the day), so he took it out of the case and didnt want to sell it the way it was looking,  so he sold me a Confirmed female B. Albo for the same price as the sling( with the extra enclosure set up/extra cork bark/coco fiber/ dozen crickets, ~30$ total) .  My LP  is about ~3" and is in Pre-molt at the moment (so is my B albo which has me super excited) and the A. Genic is just slightly larger then 3", so 3-3.5" 

My B albopilosum is the little one, she was  only about ~2.5", but thankfully she is confirmed as female, even pulled out his magnifying lens and gave me a quick tutorial on sexing and how to tell with a female, she had molted about 3 days before we went to pick them up.


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 18, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I still think that genus _Psalmopoeus _(and genus _Tapinauchenius_) are the real deal. Nothing against 'Avics', don't get me wrong, but i have yet to see an 'Avic' seriously high strung like certain _P.irminia_.
> 
> I say (not to you of course) work with those for some years, then, eh... you can try African & Asian arboreals, with a proper experience.
> 
> Speed is academic, when discussing arboreals, because there aren't slow arboreals. Yes, 'Avics' are fast, but they are, in general, a nothing in terms of temperament. They are 'poop snipers', not defensive like a _P.irminia_ could be.





Chris LXXIX said:


> I still think that genus _Psalmopoeus _(and genus _Tapinauchenius_) are the real deal. Nothing against 'Avics', don't get me wrong, but i have yet to see an 'Avic' seriously high strung like certain _P.irminia_.
> 
> I say (not to you of course) work with those for some years, then, eh... you can try African & Asian arboreals, with a proper experience.
> 
> Speed is academic, when discussing arboreals, because there aren't slow arboreals. Yes, 'Avics' are fast, but they are, in general, a nothing in terms of temperament. They are 'poop snipers', not defensive like a _P.irminia_ could be.


Chris!  Poop snipers?!  You insult my T sir!  Seriously I never will have a T that can rot my body inside out and blow me up into stinking hamburger!   I'm gonna get more avics like my little beast!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 18, 2016)

crone said:


> Chris!  Poop snipers?!  You insult my T sir!  Seriously I never will have a T that can rot my body inside out and blow me up into stinking hamburger!   I'm gonna get more avics like my little beast!


Ah, ah... i love all _Theraphosidae _ 'Avics' included, even if i am, definitely, lol, *not *an 'Avic' man.

As i've said, i'm happy for you, crone, happy for your 'Avic', and i hope that your genuine passion and your _Theraphosidae_ family will grow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 18, 2016)

viper69 said:


> As I read once, "Common sense ain't common"


Didn't Yogi Berra say that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 18, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah, ah... i love all _Theraphosidae _ 'Avics' included, even if i am, definitely, lol, *not *an 'Avic' man.
> 
> As i've said, i'm happy for you, crone, happy for your 'Avic', and i hope that your genuine passion and your _Theraphosidae_ family will grow


It will. Don't worry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 1, 2016)

So.. um.. guys.. bit of help.. think I may have gotten in over my head here.. Well, from what I've read I'm 99.9% sure I have. See, I ordered an H. Mac last night.. $30 with the shipping, so one of the reasons was because it was a good deal. However.. I'm just getting into the hobby.. I've kept a few true spiders before, but currently have only one T..  a 0.5-.75" G. Pulchripes sling. Not even an arboreal.. I have realized my mistake and contacted Ken. I am very hopeful that I can cancel the order in time, but in the event that it is indeed too late.. What do I expect? It's a 0.5" sling. I believe I could care for it for a while, but what about rehousings?? The enclosure is decent sized, though I may keep it in something a bit smaller.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> So.. um.. guys.. bit of help.. think I may have gotten in over my head here.. Well, from what I've read I'm 99.9% sure I have. See, I ordered an H. Mac last night.. $30 with the shipping, so one of the reasons was because it was a good deal. However.. I'm just getting into the hobby.. I've kept a few true spiders before, but currently have only one T..  a 0.5-.75" G. Pulchripes sling. Not even an arboreal.. I have realized my mistake and contacted Ken. I am very hopeful that I can cancel the order in time, but in the event that it is indeed too late.. What do I expect? It's a 0.5" sling. I believe I could care for it for a while, but what about rehousings?? The enclosure is decent sized, though I may keep it in something a bit smaller.


I'll assume you are the average T owner based on your comments above.

1. Did you research an H. mac. before ordering?
2. If you did, what led you to think you could handle owning one?
3. What has led you to think you cannot handle owning one?
4. You should expect a very fast, secretive and beautiful OW T. Being arboreal they are QUITE nimble! So have fun w/that!
5. In the beginning one decent method to transfer it would be to use the bag transfer method (google it/read before asking, it's NOT rocket science!)
6. If your abilities are not advanced/good enough to deal w/this species, it will rapidly outgrow your skill sets. That is, you may not be able to learn enough by experience to keep up w/the pace of its growth.

If you really wanted an OW, you should have bought a Ceratogyrus. They are very fast as well, ie don't be lulled into complacency w/this genus or you'll be tagged.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> So.. um.. guys.. bit of help.. think I may have gotten in over my head here.. Well, from what I've read I'm 99.9% sure I have. See, I ordered an H. Mac last night.. $30 with the shipping, so one of the reasons was because it was a good deal. However.. I'm just getting into the hobby.. I've kept a few true spiders before, but currently have only one T..  a 0.5-.75" G. Pulchripes sling. Not even an arboreal.. I have realized my mistake and contacted Ken. I am very hopeful that I can cancel the order in time, but in the event that it is indeed too late.. What do I expect? It's a 0.5" sling. I believe I could care for it for a while, but what about rehousings?? The enclosure is decent sized, though I may keep it in something a bit smaller.


The problem is not cage upgrades or a rehouse, there's a lot of way for that, including (if you fear an escape, and I can understand) to put the little enclosure into the new, bigger one. The problem IMO is that you will receive a very little _Theraphosidae _if my understanding of inches are good (I don't use inches) so pay a particular attention while feeding and mantaining the proper humidity (slings are more delicate than juve/adults) for that those "bolt".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 1, 2016)

1. I did. 
2. Being 100% honest, overconfidence. 
3. Common sense.. The closest thing to one of these I've ever worked with is my little grass spider I have in a deli cup. While I've never had an issue with it, it's not something I would want to try to rehouse. That being said, a common little grass spider is nothing compared to an H. Mac. While I do think I could handle some kind of arboreal, thinking about a P. Irminia tbh, I know I'm just not ready for this. I just don't have any where near the experience. Hell, I recognize that even a P. Irminia is a bit much for me right now but I'd much rather take risks with that than an H. Mac.  
4. They're beautiful coloration and markings are the main thing that attracted me to them. I was looking at it or a Wessel's Tiger Ornamental and the H. Mac was so much cheaper and I more attractive imo.
5. I think you may have just saved my ass on that one.. I'm surprised I haven't come across that yet.
6. This is one of the main reasons I want to cancel. I am actually confident that I could keep an H. Mac sling and grow it to a decent size. However, as you said, I know that by the time it does get that size I'm still going to be a beginner in the hobby. I believe this enclosure would easily house it until its 3" maybe 4". I certainly don't want my first arboreal rehousing to be this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> The problem is not cage upgrades or a rehouse, there's a lot of way for that, including (if you fear an escape, and I can understand) to put the little enclosure into the new, bigger one. The problem IMO is that you will receive a very little _Theraphosidae _if my understanding of inches are good (I don't use inches) so pay a particular attention while feeding and mantaining the proper humidity (slings are more delicate than juve/adults) for that those "bolt".


I expect it to be slightly smaller than my g. pulchripes. I've been doing well with it, though I haven't had it long. I have access to small enough prey, and I make sure to keep the humidity slightly higher since it's a sling.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> I expect it to be slightly smaller than my g. pulchripes. I've been doing well with it, though I haven't had it long. I have access to small enough prey, and I make sure to keep the humidity slightly higher since it's a sling.


So if you think you can handle, go for it, man. It's not written in stone that a "tragedy" will happen. I'm sure that you know well that those, unlike a 'Grammo', are fast as light and loaded with potent venom. Just be careful and nothing bad will happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm just a bit worried now.  I know what to expect, but I also know that that is nothing compared to actual experience.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> I'm just a bit worried now.  I know what to expect, but I also know that that is nothing compared to actual experience.


Your choice, man. I can't help you on that. But I can help you at my best (if you need) if you decide for one :-s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey, like I said, if it is too late and I get it, I'll definitely keep it and raise it. I'll definitely be around here now too.
I've been interested in spiders for so long but I've just recently got into the hobby of keeping them. So regardless of what I get, I'll be coming to you guys for help.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> 1. I did.
> 2. Being 100% honest, overconfidence.
> 3. Common sense.. The closest thing to one of these I've ever worked with is my little grass spider I have in a deli cup. While I've never had an issue with it, it's not something I would want to try to rehouse. That being said, a common little grass spider is nothing compared to an H. Mac. While I do think I could handle some kind of arboreal, thinking about a P. Irminia tbh, I know I'm just not ready for this. I just don't have any where near the experience. Hell, I recognize that even a P. Irminia is a bit much for me right now but I'd much rather take risks with that than an H. Mac.
> 4. They're beautiful coloration and markings are the main thing that attracted me to them. I was looking at it or a Wessel's Tiger Ornamental and the H. Mac was so much cheaper and I more attractive imo.
> ...



Appreciate the honesty! Too many people get defensive on here when we are only trying to inform and help. Ironic too because they are the ones "asking" for help. More often than not they are looking for people to agree w/them.

Some people have started with OWs and didn't have an issue, most don't find that to be the case.

IF you can't cancel the order, come back and ask some questions on H mac, but before you do, search the forum and google, as google indexes the forum. H macs are a popular species, plenty of info. There's no end to research 

If you are able to cancel, and you want to get a Psalmo. I would recommend the P. cam. as they are larger and more importantly less nervous. Plus, they are out far more than their cousins. I've raised P. irminia, it's the type of T that you will love to see for a few seconds usually. They aren't out that much. Plus, they are very photosensitive ( i hate using red lights ). Once mature, only the females are black/orange. Males are not as pretty, a brownish background color.

If you have P cam questions, I would contact @cold blood , he's bred them, in fact Im pretty sure he has some for sale. I'd PM him.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Hey, like I said, if it is too late and I get it, I'll definitely keep it and raise it. I'll definitely be around here now too.
> I've been interested in spiders for so long but I've just recently got into the hobby of keeping them. So regardless of what I get, I'll be coming to you guys for help.


we're always here to help, dont hesitate to ask questions!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 1, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Appreciate the honesty! Too many people get defensive on here when we are only trying to inform and help. Ironic too because they are the ones "asking" for help. More often than not they are looking for people to agree w/them.
> 
> Some people have started with OWs and didn't have an issue, most don't find that to be the case.
> 
> ...


Man, I'm all about learning. I don't care to say I don't know something. Also, I'm still looking at other species. I really do want some kind of arboreal though.. I know the usual recommendations are Avics. I love they're juve colors, and while I don't dislike their adult colors by any means, its not exactly my favorite either. The reason I didnt go with the P. cam is coloration as well.. Not that they're not beautiful T's, they're just not to my taste.

Reactions: Lollipop 2


----------



## cold blood (Oct 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> 4. They're beautiful coloration and markings are the main thing that attracted me to them. I was looking at it or a Wessel's Tiger Ornamental and the H. Mac was so much cheaper and I more attractive imo.


Buying based on colors is the worst way to shop, esp for a newb....on top of that, there are *hundreds* of absolutely stunning ts that would have actually been good purchases for a beginner.

Hilarious that you bring up price, believing it was the "deal".   Hehehe, H. macs are _basically_ worthless, you can literally ALWAYS find them dirt cheap...people that breed them almost always have trouble just giving them all away...I think $3 would be about the top dollar I'd pay for an H. mac sling.

But of all the things you may be worried about, i'll hit you with another you probably never considered.    Of *ALL* the species I've raised (and that's a lot), I've found the H. maculata sling to be one of the most sensitive species.   Its the only species I lost multiples of trying to get things just right....total pain when they're small....and they don't grow very fast, I'm not sure I've raised a slower growing OW aside from maybe P. muticus, although I think my P. muticus was close....this means it will be a tiny sling for a while.

I'd rate H. mac as one of the top 5 worst ts a beginner could possibly own....right there with your T. blondi you want....tip there, when ready, get stirmi...theyre virtually indistinguishable, regularly enough bred, so you can find slings much cheaper and on top of that, if you fork out tall cash for a blondi, chances are it will be a stirmi anyway.



Gman32176 said:


> I really do want some kind of arboreal though.. I know the usual recommendations are Avics. I love they're juve colors, and while I don't dislike their adult colors by any means, its not exactly my favorite either. The reason I didnt go with the P. cam is coloration as well.. Not that they're not beautiful T's, they're just not to my taste.


Before I got into arboreals, I just didn't like Avics...had zero urge to own any of them.   I then was talked into getting a few versicolor (thank you @viper69 )....it totally changed my view on the genus.     I now have avic avic, versicolor, ulrichea and urticans, and would love to double the number of species.  They've quickly become one of my favorite genera out there.

Right behind Psalmopeous, man I love this genus, but dude, don't be dissing on the P. cam, that there spider is, IMO, the most *perfect* t on the planet...absolutely love them in *every* way.

Moral of this story, don't assume you will or won't like any species as a beginner....often those you love as a beginner are far different from those you will love once you get experience.

Best of luck with whatever happens and *thanks* for the good attitude as @viper69 mentioned....we appreciate that, we get too many people that are just too proud to listen to advice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Man, I'm all about learning. I don't care to say I don't know something. Also, I'm still looking at other species. I really do want some kind of arboreal though.. I know the usual recommendations are Avics. I love they're juve colors, and while I don't dislike their adult colors by any means, its not exactly my favorite either. The reason I didnt go with the P. cam is coloration as well.. Not that they're not beautiful T's, they're just not to my taste.


Not every genus is for every person. However, before you write off Avics, there is quite a variety available. They aren't all blue. Some are purple, some are multi-colored. Take a look here from these forum members

https://www.flickr.com/photos/_papilio

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mygale/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cecs-picture-thread.275165/

You can't go wrong with an Avic 













A. huriana- Sub Adult Male, Drinking



__ viper69
__ Jun 26, 2016
__
avicularia
huriana




						FOR ALL THE NEW AVIC OWNERS THAT WONDER IF THERE AVIC WILL DRINK FROM A DISH ON THE SUB FLOOR!
					




1.0 A. huriana

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 1, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Before I got into arboreals, I just didn't like Avics...had zero urge to own any of them. I then was talked into getting a few versicolor.


And just who pushed you into taking another look and telling you "You have to get some Avics, don't complain just do it" Mr. Doubting Thomas...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 1, 2016)

viper69 said:


> And just who pushed you into taking another look and telling you "You have to get some Avics, don't complain just do it" Mr. Doubting Thomas...


I no longer recall, maybe it was @CEC??

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 1, 2016)

O.O I've never come across the Avicularia aurantiaca. That is absolutely stunning.
Also @cold blood I wasn't dissing on your P. Cams  the jade sort of color I've seen in a lot of pics is actually really amazing. I just prefer the jet black with bright orange markings on the female Irminias. Though I do agree that buying by coloration isn't the best habit..


----------



## viper69 (Oct 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Man, I'm all about learning. I don't care to say I don't know something.


That's the type of person we like. Too many people confuse not knowing something with stupidity, and that is not the case at all.

Hang around here and you will learn a lot over time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 1, 2016)

viper69 said:


> That's the type of person we like. Too many people confuse not knowing something with stupidity, and that is not the case at all.
> 
> Hang around here and you will learn a lot over time.


Well I hope to keep this hobby going for a long time.  I've caught the figurative bug, man.

Edit: I'm all for recommendations. You guys know my experience level. You know I have the habit of choosing by coloration. I don't mind it being a bit defensive, I don't plan on holding it if its not a species that usually tolerates it well. I have my cute little G. Pulchripes for that. My long term goals are OW species. Both terrestrial and arboreal. I would looove to have some species of Pokie and a King Baboon (ironic, I know, considering I normally just want something pretty that I'll be able to see.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 1, 2016)

cold blood said:


> I no longer recall, maybe it was @CEC??


Et tu Bruti :wideyed::wideyed:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> King Baboon


*twitch*


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 1, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> *twitch*


Aggressive little (well, big..) pet holes, from what I hear.. cx


----------



## cold blood (Oct 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> O.O I've never come across the Avicularia aurantiaca. That is absolutely stunning.
> Also @cold blood I *was* dissing on your P. Cams  the jade sort of color I've seen in a lot of pics is actually really amazing. I just prefer the jet black with bright orange markings on the female Irminias. Though I do agree that buying by coloration isn't the best habit..


Jade?  They're green with bright yelowish/orange swoosh on their feed with a black chevron on their rump.   *Green* is the least common color in tarantulas.

Aurantica are around if you look for them, I like them as well, so I look for them when I browse.  juronesis is another I like a lot.


Hey if you ain't _with_ P. cams, you're against 'em

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 1, 2016)

viper69 said:


> *Too many people confuse not knowing something with stupidity, and that is not the case at all.*


That's so very much exactly the problem....and one that continually baffles me.  Well said.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 1, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Et tu Bruti :wideyed::wideyed:


I've edited post #108...you have been given your "props" homie.

Reactions: Lollipop 2


----------



## cold blood (Oct 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> I wasn't dissing on your P. Cams  the jade sort of color I've seen in a lot of pics is actually really amazing. I just prefer the jet black with bright orange markings on the female Irminias. Though I do agree that buying by coloration isn't the best habit..


And I know you weren't dissing  I was being funny

Irminia are great, but all things are not equal...At any time I can see the P. cam, its always out, once it reached adulthood, it stopped making any webs or putting up curtains and its been as visible on a minute by minute basis as my G. porteri (rose hair).

Irminia, while I agree are striking, lose some points in my book for being just annoyingly reclusive.  Mine was much like the cam through the juvie stage, but once she matured, she's a ghost.  I've seen her out on 5 non-consecutive nights since 8/15.   So is it worth the little extra "zazz", if you never get to see it?   Yes, but it drops it several notches below a cambridgei as a result in my opinion.   This extreme propensity for hiding also makes them less suitable for newer keepers (along with the notorious attitude).   Newer keepers worry, and often for nothing, but its worrisome none-the-less going months at a time seeing no trace of the cool spider within.   Over time, and with a larger collection, hidey spiders are just a little treat to see every now and again, but when you only have a handful or small collection its much more of a let down IMO.   Cams will make you giggle all the time, they really like to eat.

So if you get a P. irminia (and you should eventually).  Just make sure the enclosure looks nice even without the spider, cause that's how you'll see it most often 


I'm not dissing irminia, I love them as I love all the Psalmos, I just like cams more.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey, 5 in a row

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lollipop 2


----------



## scott308 (Oct 1, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Cams will make you giggle all the time, they really like to eat.


This...is an understatement. My cams are LOUD when they nail their crickets. I don't know if I have ever had them refuse food without an impending molt...and that usually doesn't stop 'em anyway.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Oct 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> O.O I've never come across the Avicularia aurantiaca. That is absolutely stunning.


A. sp. Kwitara River is the most green of the Avics, and IMO the most green of all Ts in the sense that its base/background color is green w/out having to shine a light.

Take a look down this page, you'll see  http://www.flickriver.com/photos/craigmackay/tags/avicularia/

Unfortunately it's a very rare Avic to find in the USA, and incredibly slow growing, almost like a Rose Hair, at least in my experience. Every time mine eats I'm shocked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> I'm all for recommendations.


If you want OW. The best genus to start with is Ceratgyrus, anyone of them is a good species to start with.

M. balfouri are much more pricey than most of the Ceratgyrus members we see in collections, but I would recommend them as well. They are SIGNIFICANTLY faster than Cerato's, more unpredictable in terms of direction they will leave the area, and grow more slowly. They are also easily "spooked" as slings more so than Ceratogyrus IME.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Aggressive little (well, big..) pet holes, from what I hear.. cx


inside joke with viper that i dont think he got. 
i would actually say they are one of the best starter OW, they grow insanely slow so they cant outpace keepers experience, they spend 99% of their time in their burrows so they wont be attacking you when you open the cage.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 1, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> inside joke with viper that i dont think he got.
> i would actually say they are one of the best starter OW, they grow insanely slow so they cant outpace keepers experience, they spend 99% of their time in their burrows so they wont be attacking you when you open the cage.


Lost... which one is a pethole, and what's the best starter? Lost in both sentences...


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 1, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Lost... which one is a pethole, and what's the best starter? Lost in both sentences...


Pelinobious muticus. the "queen" baboon.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 1, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> Pelinobious muticus. the "queen" baboon.


ah yes the King Baboon. There's already enough common names, no need to add more and confuse people hah.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 1, 2016)

viper69 said:


> ah yes the King Baboon. There's already enough common names, no need to add more and confuse people hah.


oh for sure, just joking.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 1, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> oh for sure, just joking.


I know hah, I don't care what someone calls their T, unless they are confused w/species name.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 2, 2016)

Even being new, I'm a fan of the "Queen" Baboon nickname. Calling a large beautiful girl a "King" feels odd to me, lol.
Also, neither Jaime nor Ken has any now, and I've yet to check anywhere else other than tarantulacanada, and thats no good for me as I'm in the US..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Redneck (Oct 2, 2016)

I know I am late to this whole conversation. But so far, my male and female have both been displays. Both have their web curtains. Female more than male. I have really grown quite fond of the female. She has set tons of "trip wires" across her enclosure. I toss in a couple crickets, they start moving around, she starts her out and about. 

The male is more shy when it comes to feeding. He has ate everything I've put in his enclosure. Not once have I ever seen him get it. 

They are by far the most interesting to watch out of all my Ts.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 2, 2016)

http://arachnoboards.com/forums/for-sale-trade-want-to-buy.24/

http://arachnoboards.com/forums/premium-for-sale-trade-want-to-buy.88/

There's no shortage of places to buy ts from in the us.   And always check the reviews first to buy with confidence.

http://arachnoboards.com/forums/online-dealer-reviews.8/

http://arachnoboards.com/forums/online-seller-buyer-breeder-reviews.9/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Haksilence (Oct 2, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Wessel's Tiger Ornamental


What the hell is a "Weasels tiger Ornamental" I know I'm way behind on all these crazy common names but that one takes the cake.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matabuey (Oct 2, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> What the hell is a "Weasels tiger Ornamental" I know I'm way behind on all these crazy common names but that one takes the cake.


Not exactly a hard one to figure out. 

Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 2, 2016)

cold blood said:


> http://arachnoboards.com/forums/for-sale-trade-want-to-buy.24/
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/forums/premium-for-sale-trade-want-to-buy.88/
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly.  I'll check these out.



Redneck said:


> I know I am late to this whole conversation. But so far, my male and female have both been displays. Both have their web curtains. Female more than male. I have really grown quite fond of the female. She has set tons of "trip wires" across her enclosure. I toss in a couple crickets, they start moving around, she starts her out and about.
> 
> The male is more shy when it comes to feeding. He has ate everything I've put in his enclosure. Not once have I ever seen him get it.
> 
> They are by far the most interesting to watch out of all my Ts.


I assume you're talking about the H. Macs?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 2, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> I assume you're talking about the H. Macs?


Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Oct 2, 2016)

crlovel said:


> Is this your first arboreal? If it is, I did NOT recommend this. I had nothing to do with this, I swear.
> 
> Mine is on display all the time. Never hides. Has never tried to make a break for it. I also don't mess with her, and I always know exactly where she is before I open her terrarium.
> 
> Mine hasn't burrowed, but she has an extensive dirt curtain. That security is why she never bolts or hides.


Agreed

When I had mine i didn't use any hide for it at all and grew just fine with a few inches of substrate at the bottom.

It made its own dirt curtains so when I'd open it up it would just go towards the bottom and stay there and this was at every size.

Regardless if you use a hide or not get the longest tongs possible never stick your hand in to OW enclosure as least I never will lol.


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 2, 2016)

Guys, I think I know what I want! A Psalmopoeus Pulcher (Panama Blond.) @cold blood anything I should know about this one? So far, you seem to be the one to come to in the way of Psalms.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 2, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Even being new, I'm a fan of the "Queen" Baboon nickname. Calling a large beautiful girl a "King" feels odd to me, lol.


Welcome to my world, Brother 

Eternal Glory to the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus _PBUH -- Peace Be Upon Her

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 2, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Guys, I think I know what I want! A Psalmopoeus Pulcher (Panama Blond.)


Great choice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Oct 2, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Guys, I think I know what I want! A Psalmopoeus Pulcher (Panama Blond.) @cold blood anything I should know about this one? So far, you seem to be the one to come to in the way of Psalms.



I have a thing for blonds...I actually like the look of pulcher more than irminia.   I've always wanted some, but seemingly always ordered around them.   My understanding is that they are one of the more skittish Psalms, and they hide a lot.

@louise f has kept pulcher if I'm not mistaken.  Her enthusiasm for the genus is at least equal to mine.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Walker253 (Oct 2, 2016)

I saw an h Mac on CL today. Read this thread to remind me "no way". Same goes for the OBT. I got one as a throw in with an LP ans a gentic. Had it for a few days and it ran up my tongs onto my arm, super quick defensive posture and darted behind a cabinet. Got it about an hour later and gave it away the next day. I wasn't ready then and still don't feel the need. 
I wanted a pokie bad and got a P regalis. She's always hiding and I haven't seen her in months (except with a red light shining down her cork tube). She still eats at night though. We're cool. I keep a little buddha in her tank for some zen. 
I have the world's calmest H gigas, she hasn't helped me prepare for OW's. I have a G pulcripes with more of an attitude. I'll probably be starting to shop for a female King Baboon. I think every collection should have one. All the P cambridgi talk has me interested too. It's not on my "want list", but maybe it should be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 2, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Guys, I think I know what I want! A Psalmopoeus Pulcher (Panama Blond.) @cold blood anything I should know about this one? So far, you seem to be the one to come to in the way of Psalms.


I have a P. pulcher. It's certainly different than my irminia. It's not as shy, nor photosensitive as much. I do see mine out more often than either of my irminia. However, I cannot tell you if that is because my pulcher is more comfy in its home than my irminia; I doubt it.

They eat very well, better than both my irminia. My irminia seem to prefer smaller prey for their size, my pulcher will eater a larger crix than my irminia.

Never owned a P cam, so can't compare there.


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 3, 2016)

So, I got an update this morning saying that the little H. Mac is being prepared for shipment.. As I said before, I contacted Ken but haven't gotten a reply.. I think I may actually end up with the little guy.  If this really is gonna be my first arboreal, I have a feeling this is gonna be a trip..
Edit: Hopefully not a trip to the hospital for anyone... ._.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 3, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> So, I got an update this morning saying that the little H. Mac is being prepared for shipment.. As I said before, I contacted Ken but haven't gotten a reply.. I think I may actually end up with the little guy.  If this really is gonna be my first arboreal, I have a feeling this is gonna be a trip..
> Edit: Hopefully not a trip to the hospital for anyone... ._.


"Hai voluto la bicicletta? Adesso pedala!" 

Ah ah jok


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 3, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> "Hai voluto la bicicletta? Adesso pedala!"
> 
> Ah ah jok


I'm thinking I won't have a choice but to pedal.  
It should be fine.. I've mentally prepared myself for these little guys reputation.
Hopefully I'll get lucky and mine will prefer to just stay towards the bottom and not try to bolt.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 3, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> I'm thinking I won't have a choice but to pedal.
> It should be fine.. I've mentally prepared myself for these little guys reputation.
> Hopefully I'll get lucky and mine will prefer to just stay towards the bottom and not try to bolt.


Ah ah, yes 

Always attention and focus/careful mode "on" and nothing bad will happens.


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 3, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah, yes
> 
> Always attention and focus/careful mode "on" and nothing bad will happens.


Honestly, I'm still kinda freaking out a bit.. 
What do I do if it does turn out to be too much to handle..?


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 3, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> So, I got an update this morning saying that the little H. Mac is being prepared for shipment.. As I said before, I contacted Ken but haven't gotten a reply.. I think I may actually end up with the little guy.  If this really is gonna be my first arboreal, I have a feeling this is gonna be a trip..
> Edit: Hopefully not a trip to the hospital for anyone... ._.


Does he have another means of contact? Phone number?
I think it is not very good customer service to not read mails, especially when you're preparing shipment...

If it does arrive, and you feel it is too much to handle, you could always put an ad here, or someone reading this thread may want to take it over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 3, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Honestly, I'm still kinda freaking out a bit..
> What do I do if it does turn out to be too much to handle..?


I understand of course. Well, in that case, man, there's nothing wrong and nothing to be "ashamed" of in trading/selling/even give away for free the _Theraphosidae_. I mean, better than a bite at the end of the day, no? 

Try. While is true (no offence) that you lack the direct (and necessary) experience for such a challenge... well, it's not the end of the world, you aren't the first nor you will be the last dealing with such issues, and it's not written in stone that the whole "thing" need to end bad (escape/s, bites etc).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 3, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Does he have another means of contact? Phone number?
> I think it is not very good customer service to not read mails, especially when you're preparing shipment...
> 
> If it does arrive, and you feel it is too much to handle, you could always put an ad here, or someone reading this thread may want to take it over.


He does not.. I would call if he had one listed. :/ i tried sending an email to the same one sending me updates, but I assume its automated. If it does become too much, that's most likely what I'll do.



Chris LXXIX said:


> I understand of course. Well, in that case, man, there's nothing wrong and nothing to be "ashamed" of in trading/selling/even give away for free the _Theraphosidae_. I mean, better than a bite at the end of the day, no?
> 
> Try. While is true (no offence) that you lack the direct (and necessary) experience for such a challenge... well, it's not the end of the world, you aren't the first nor you will be the last dealing with such issues, and it's not written in stone that the whole "thing" need to end bad (escape/s, bites etc).


I will try. The way I see it,if this one lives up to the species' reputation and I do fine with it, then I should be able to handle just about anything, correct?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 3, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> I will try. The way I see it,if this one lives up to the species' reputation and I do fine with it, then I should be able to handle just about anything, correct?


Let me give you a sort of Brother advice. While, indeed, if someone manage to raise (from the sling to adult stage) and "handle" (for "handle" read maintenace, cage upgrades) a pretty fast and high strung _Theraphosidae _like _H.maculata _without "incidents" of all sorts, IMO of course that someone could try, even if lacking the "years of experience" and using *always *the same *right *attitude, 'Pokies' or what else (btw 'Pokies' in general aren't high strung like African arboreals).

But never, never, never been too confident and lower the guard only for that. For that even that _A.geniculata_, in her bad day, when the guard is "lowered", can surprise "you".

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## louise f (Oct 3, 2016)

cold blood said:


> I have a thing for blonds...I actually like the look of pulcher more than irminia.   I've always wanted some, but seemingly always ordered around them.   My understanding is that they are one of the more skittish Psalms, and they hide a lot.
> 
> @louise f has kept pulcher if I'm not mistaken.  Her enthusiasm for the genus is at least equal to mine.



They are skittish and they hide all the time, i almost never see my girl out, too sad because they are beauties indeed.

I still have Pulcher both male and female I`m waiting for my male to mature so i can get some more psalms  <3 And you are right sweets i love the psalms as much you do hun <3<3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 3, 2016)

cold blood said:


> I have a thing for blonds...


Yeah, same here. But I welcome (0.1) brunettes and redheads no matter :-s

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 3, 2016)

Walker253 said:


> I'll probably be starting to shop for a female King Baboon. I think every collection should have one.


Hell, yes. You are walking on the right path, Walker253 my man. We need to "work" only on that common name, but, aside for that, wise words.

Eternal Glory to the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH -- Peace Be Upon Her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 3, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Let me give you a sort of Brother advice. While, indeed, if someone manage to raise (from the sling to adult stage) and "handle" (for "handle" read maintenace, cage upgrades) a pretty fast and high strung _Theraphosidae _like _H.maculata _without "incidents" of all sorts, IMO of course that someone could try, even if lacking the "years of experience" and using *always *the same *right *attitude, 'Pokies' or what else (btw 'Pokies' in general aren't high strung like African arboreals).
> 
> But never, never, never been too confident and lower the guard only for that. For that even that _A.geniculata_, in her bad day, when the guard is "lowered", can surprise "you".


Ohhhh trust me, I know better than to not be cautious, regardless of what it is. Extremely careful and cautious 100% of the time with anything like this. 
I definitely have to think you all as well for the wonderful advice. While still extremely worried/anxious, I am now a lot more confident that I'll be able to properly care for and manage this species. Hopefully this is the, albeit rocky, start of a wonderful and enjoyable future in the T hobby. I may actually start sticking with arboreals because of this. However, I do still really really reaaaally want a "Queen" Baboon...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 3, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Ohhhh trust me, I know better than to not be cautious, regardless of what it is. Extremely careful and cautious 100% of the time with anything like this.
> I definitely have to think you all as well for the wonderful advice. While still extremely worried/anxious, I am now a lot more confident that I'll be able to properly care for and manage this species. Hopefully this is the, albeit rocky, start of a wonderful and enjoyable future in the T hobby. I may actually start sticking with arboreals because of this.


Bravo! That's the spirit.



Gman32176 said:


> However, I do still really really reaaaally want a "Queen" Baboon...


The *Goddess *is sublime and no one can resist Her mighty & noble hissing, not even a F-Word Ulysses that managed to cheat even Sirens

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 3, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Bravo! That's the spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> The *Goddess *is sublime and no one can resist Her mighty & noble hissing, not even a F-Word Ulysses that managed to cheat even Sirens


Seriously, a P. muticus sling would be the only thing I'd be willing to add on to what I'll have now.. Been one of my favorites since I started looking into Ts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 3, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Seriously, a P. muticus sling would be the only thing I'd be willing to add on to what I'll have now.. Been one of my favorites since I started looking into Ts.


Yeah, I understand man.
When it comes to potentially *Goddess *in Her prime (aka_ P.muticus_ slings) I suggest *always *(if the goal is the *Goddess*) to skip the "baby/teen" part and buy directly a sexed *Goddess*  *

Sucks to wait forever (seriously) and push efforts only for discover one day that reality punished "you" so hard, delivering a 1.0 _P.muticus._
The task of those little ones is only to serve the *Goddess *as mere meal and to keep alive the legacy of potentially *Goddess*.

* If someone isn't interested in _P.muticus_ breeding, of course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 3, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yeah, I understand man.
> When it comes to potentially *Goddess *in Her prime (aka_ P.muticus_ slings) I suggest *always *(if the goal is the *Goddess*) to skip the "baby/teen" part and buy directly a sexed *Goddess*  *
> 
> Sucks to wait forever (seriously) and push efforts only for discover one day that reality punished "you" so hard, delivering a 1.0 _P.muticus._
> ...


Not sure if I'll get into breeding  eventually, but I'll probably try my hand at it. However, though I dont have a problem with buying already sexed specimens by any means, I'll most likely stick with slings for the most part. While I would definitely prefer a Queen, I'd be ok with getting a King and trying again for a female. Keep the male and if I get another, just sell him. Now, if after the 3rd or 4th try of waiting so long I still didnt have one, I'd probably break down and buy an already sexed female.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Walker253 (Oct 3, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> I'm thinking I won't have a choice but to pedal.
> It should be fine.. I've mentally prepared myself for these little guys reputation.
> Hopefully I'll get lucky and mine will prefer to just stay towards the bottom and not try to bolt.


On top of what the experts here say, I give respect to every arachnid I have (mostly NW T's) in regards to always watching and paying attention with the enclosures open. I have a label of species and sex on every one, primarily because I'd probably forget at some point. I also have labels on a more basic level for the ones that need a reminder. Things like "BAD BITE" and "VERY FAST". Just little reminders when I'm there to help avoid complacency. There is no perfect method or exact way to make sure nothing happens along this journey we have, but we might as well mitigate the chances of a negative result.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 3, 2016)

Walker253 said:


> On top of what the experts here say, I give respect to every arachnid I have (mostly NW T's) in regards to always watching and paying attention with the enclosures open. I have a label of species and sex on every one, primarily because I'd probably forget at some point. I also have labels on a more basic level for the ones that need a reminder. Things like "BAD BITE" and "VERY FAST". Just little reminders when I'm there to help avoid complacency. There is no perfect method or exact way to make sure nothing happens along this journey we have, but we might as well mitigate the chances of a negative result.


This is a great idea and something I already planned on doing as my collection grows. However, I do believe I'll go ahead and label this one for others' sake. 

Guys, I'm actually becoming extremely excited for this little guy to arrive now.


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 3, 2016)

Welp, he finally canceled the order... Honestly, I'm really bummed out now.. I was really excited for it.. 
Oh well.. I know it's better this way...


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 3, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Welp, he finally canceled the order... Honestly, I'm really bummed out now.. I was really excited for it..
> Oh well.. I know it's better this way...


get some Psalmopoeus and keep them for a year or so and then get that H mac. they have a similar attitude and speed.


----------



## IsraelMS (Oct 3, 2016)

In fact my _Psalmopoeus_ _cambridgei_ was worst in attitude that the _H. maculata_ I had (I suppose she was a calm specimen). A beautiful and big white female, I will look for some pictures to post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gman32176 (Oct 3, 2016)

IsraelMS said:


> In fact my _Psalmopoeus_ _cambridgei_ were worst in attitude that the _H. maculata_ I had (I suppose she was a calm specimen). A beautiful and big white female, I will look for some pictures to post.


Please do. I would love to see.  
So I'm still considering a P. irminia if I can get one, if not then Jaime has a P. pulcher I'll be ok with. Is kamelspiders a good dealer? I've yet to read a review, though I am getting to that.


----------



## Walker253 (Oct 3, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Welp, he finally canceled the order... Honestly, I'm really bummed out now.. I was really excited for it..
> Oh well.. I know it's better this way...


There will always be another H Mac. They're common enough, I've even been offered them as freebies with orders I've placed in the past.  Cut your teeth on something easier first. Your H mac is my OBT. I want one, but they still make me too nervous. Less so than in the past, but nervous none the less.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 4, 2016)

Psalmopoeus pulcher is a nice species, i have two big slings now. Eatingmachines, are often visible, very fast, but i have not seen defensive behaviour so far. I had two P.irminia slings, but they were (at just 5cm DLS!) OBT's in a P.irminia coating...skittish, and extremely defensive, literally chasing the tongs during maintenance, slapping and striking. I got a threatposture from both of them by even breathing a little too hard near their enclosures. (I didn't keep them, they were waaay beyond my comfort level)
My P.cambridgei MM is always out, but has quite a temper as well. But i don't think he is a good representative for that species, since he is one and a half years MM...he's entitled to be grumpy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Nov 1, 2016)

Walker253 said:


> There will always be another H Mac. They're common enough, I've even been offered them as freebies with orders I've placed in the past.  Cut your teeth on something easier first. Your H mac is my OBT. I want one, but they still make me too nervous. Less so than in the past, but nervous none the less.


Just figured I'd let you guys know; I picked up an OBT at a pet shop on saturday, lol. I'd say a good 2" atleast. Cutest little thing. So far she hasn't been bad. She was pretty defensive when the lady at the shop messed with her. I've moved her to an aquarium that provides plenty of room for her. Since then, she hasn't shown the least bit of aggression, though I attribute this to her just not being settled in yet.


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Just figured I'd let you guys know; I picked up an OBT at a pet shop on saturday, lol. I'd say a good 2" atleast. Cutest little thing. So far she hasn't been bad. She was pretty defensive when the lady at the shop messed with her. I've moved her to an aquarium that provides plenty of room for her. Since then, she hasn't shown the least bit of aggression, though I attribute this to her just not being settled in yet.


put her in a adult cage so you never have to mess with her. its prob stressed, it will turn evil shortly.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dopamine (Nov 1, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Good God, listen to the people. I'm not going to lie - this species is a joy. I own three of them, one of them being a subadult. But this extends beyond the experience needed to deal with their speed and venom (which _will _send you to the hospital, make no mistake). They have a narrow range of proper care, especially the younger specimens like the 2.5" you're describing. They are the most fragile slings I've ever dealt with. You're bringing up cost a lot, which I understand. You could very easily end up with a dead spider if you're not more experienced. The warnings of speed and venom clearly don't matter, but take the warning of wasted money very seriously. You have no experience with fragile slings.


Uh, how fragile are we talking? lol I've got a sling atm that hasn't eaten in about a week and seems pretty sluggish compared to when i first brought it home. It also _seems _darker in color but it could be my eyes playing tricks on me. Could this just be premolt?


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 1, 2016)

dopamine said:


> Uh, how fragile are we talking? lol I've got a sling atm that hasn't eaten in about a week and seems pretty sluggish compared to when i first brought it home. It also _seems _darker in color but it could be my eyes playing tricks on me. Could this just be premolt?


I had 2 successful H. mac sacs, i do not know exact numbers, but a LOT of slings died on me in first 2 months. But when they grow a bit they are indestructible, over 1,5" should be fine. Just be very careful.
Is its abdomen nice and plump? If yes it definitely could be premoult.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dopamine (Nov 1, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> I had 2 successful H. mac sacs, i do not know exact numbers, but a LOT of slings died on me in first 2 months. But when they grow a bit they are indestructible, over 1,5" should be fine. Just be very careful.
> Is its abdomen nice and plump? If yes it definitely could be premoult.


The abdomen looks ok. Not too plump but definitely not small. This sling is tiny though. Maybe the size of a thumb nail if it's legs are fully stretched. Hoping for a molt soon.


----------



## Walker253 (Nov 1, 2016)

A pet shop selling OBT's, hmmm. What's wrong with that? Anyway, give it a ton of respect and don't hassle it. Don't try to be cool around your friends showing them it's threat postures and such. I say that because you're 20 and that's what I would've done at 20. Keep the lid on tight and enjoy your beautiful satanic new room mate. I love my OBT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gman32176 (Nov 1, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> put her in a adult cage so you never have to mess with her. its prob stressed, it will turn evil shortly.


Figured this should be big enough. Gonna add a few more decorations so she has more stuff to climb on and attach webbing to if she chooses.


----------



## Gman32176 (Nov 1, 2016)

Walker253 said:


> A pet shop selling OBT's, hmmm. What's wrong with that? Anyway, give it a ton of respect and don't hassle it. Don't try to be cool around your friends showing them it's threat postures and such. I say that because you're 20 and that's what I would've done at 20. Keep the lid on tight and enjoy your beautiful satanic new room mate. I love my OBT


I definitely don't plan on trying to get threat postures out of her. xD I'm very content with keeping her sealed in there. I have been a bit ballsy to snap a few pictures decently close, but thats about it.. Don't really plan on doing that again any time soon either. Especially when she starts getting defensive.


----------



## cold blood (Nov 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Please do. I would love to see.
> So I'm still considering a P. irminia if I can get one, if not then Jaime has a P. pulcher I'll be ok with. Is kamelspiders a good dealer? I've yet to read a review, though I am getting to that.


I'd suggest cambridgei.   You will se it A TON more than other psalmos.   And theyre cheap, so you can get 3 to up the odds of a female.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Nov 1, 2016)

cold blood said:


> I'd suggest cambridgei.   You will se it A TON more than other psalmos.   And theyre cheap, so you can get 3 to up the odds of a female.


Honestly, if I do ok with this OBT for a while, I'll most likely end up ordering an H. mac.


----------



## Walker253 (Nov 1, 2016)

My first H Mac arrives tomorrow. I find that if I prepare for the worst, I'll get something somewhat less so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Nov 1, 2016)

Walker253 said:


> My first H Mac arrives tomorrow. I find that if I prepare for the worst, I'll get something somewhat less so.


 My sentiments exactly.


----------



## cold blood (Nov 1, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Honestly, if I do ok with this OBT for a while, I'll most likely end up ordering an H. mac.


Your call, but I'd give up 100 H. macs for a single P. cam.   H. mac is in the top 3 most *over*-rated species in my book.    The single least enjoyable t I have raised or owned are my H. macs.....they're schizophrenic ghosts.

On the other hand, P. cam is one of the top 3 most *under*-rated in the hobby IMO....soooo many people make the mistake of passing them by and I will never understand why.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Nov 1, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Your call, but I'd give up 100 H. macs for a single P. cam.   H. mac is in the top 3 most *over*-rated species in my book.    The single least enjoyable t I have raised or owned are my H. macs.....they're schizophrenic ghosts.
> 
> On the other hand, P. cam is one of the top 3 most *under*-rated in the hobby IMO....soooo many people make the mistake of passing them by and I will never understand why.


Just the next species I'd like to have.  I'd like to have a few different Psalms as well.


----------



## Walker253 (Nov 1, 2016)

I'd take a P cambridgei, irminia, or a pulcher before I'd take an H mac. In a second. 
But if you are successful with an OBT and an H mac, you are ready for most any aggression level. 
That's not a challenge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Nov 1, 2016)

Walker253 said:


> I'd take a P cambridgei, irminia, or a pulcher before I'd take an H mac. In a second.
> But if you are successful with an OBT and an H mac, you are ready for most any aggression level.
> That's not a challenge.


Great to know. I've been planning to stick with baboons mainly, but I'm very interested in all of those Psalms and a few other NW species as well. Would loooove to have a Pokie or two as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 1, 2016)

cold blood said:


> H. mac is in the top 3 most *over*-rated species in my book

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Haksilence (Nov 2, 2016)

H mac is just the little girls S calceatum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Nov 2, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> H mac is just the little girls S calceatum


I would like one of these as well...


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 2, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> I would like one of these as well...


How long are you planning to wait before getting an H.maculata after your OBT? From what i've gathered, OBT's are relatively easy until they reach 3 or 4 inches. You might want to wait till you've dealt with it as an adult before getting an H.maculata....
Just my 2cts

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 2, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> How long are you planning to wait before getting an H.maculata after your OBT? From what i've gathered, OBT's are relatively easy until they reach 3 or 4 inches. You might want to wait till you've dealt with it as an adult before getting an H.maculata....
> Just my 2cts


Do you want a couple of _Scolopendra subspinipes_ aka 'Badass Babies' my friend? Mommy just throwed out those devils yesterday, now I have almost 30 centipedes 

lol joking (joking I mean, Italian market only, sadly)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haksilence (Nov 2, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> How long are you planning to wait before getting an H.maculata after your OBT? From what i've gathered, OBT's are relatively easy until they reach 3 or 4 inches. You might want to wait till you've dealt with it as an adult before getting an H.maculata....
> Just my 2cts


no OBT at any size will prepare you in any way for S calc in my opinion. kept dozens of OBT's before my first S calc and it does not compair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Nov 2, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> no OBT at any size will prepare you in any way for S calc in my opinion. kept dozens of OBT's before my first S calc and it does not compair


Will probably get an H. mac before an S. calc.



Andrea82 said:


> How long are you planning to wait before getting an H.maculata after your OBT? From what i've gathered, OBT's are relatively easy until they reach 3 or 4 inches. You might want to wait till you've dealt with it as an adult before getting an H.maculata....
> Just my 2cts


I'll definitely be waiting until after I'm used to dealing with an angry little T. 
She's still been just sitting in her little web hide in the corner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Do you want a couple of _Scolopendra subspinipes_ aka 'Badass Babies' my friend? Mommy just throwed out those devils yesterday, now I have almost 30 centipedes
> 
> lol joking (joking I mean, Italian market only, sadly)


wait, you can't send them out of Italy?? i wanted some of them!!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Nov 2, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> How long are you planning to wait before getting an H.maculata after your OBT? From what i've gathered, OBT's are relatively easy until they reach 3 or 4 inches. You might want to wait till you've dealt with it as an adult before getting an H.maculata....
> Just my 2cts


Well, I'm currently at work and was measuring out prints to help with building an enclosure, and realized that from a diagonal measurement, she actually is atleast 3, possibly 4. I'll have to get a better measurement when I get home, but she is definitely bigger than 2 like I though.. 
So I suppose I'm just waiting for her to go satanic now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 2, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> no OBT at any size will prepare you in any way for S calc in my opinion. kept dozens of OBT's before my first S calc and it does not compair


You need coffee my friend,
nowhere in my post i mention S.calceatum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 2, 2016)

Gman32176 said:


> Well, I'm currently at work and was measuring out prints to help with building an enclosure, and realized that from a diagonal measurement, she actually is atleast 3, possibly 4. I'll have to get a better measurement when I get home, but she is definitely bigger than 2 like I though..
> So I suppose I'm just waiting for her to go satanic now.


It would be a big joke if yours turned out to be one of the docile ones....and you are waiting and waiting...telling her to be a pain on the behind already, because you want an H.maculata...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gman32176 (Nov 2, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> It would be a big joke if yours turned out to be one of the docile ones....and you are waiting and waiting...telling her to be a pain on the behind already, because you want an H.maculata...


Wouldn't it though? xD
I don't mind though. She's just so amazing to look at, and I can see her decently even during the day because of where and how she made her web hide.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 2, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> wait, you can't send them out of Italy?? i wanted some of them!!


Yeah, man, I'm sorry. Really. But here in dumb Italy laws are pretty strict (seems absurd considering how much in a downhill toilet race this mafioso weak republic is, but) while centipedes are legal to own they aren't legal "enough" for ship. 

I'm sure you don't want to make a trip to Lombardy...


----------



## cold blood (Nov 2, 2016)

I've said it before and i'll say it again...when you start out, move slowly and take advice of experienced keepers, because many, if not most of the ts you covet today, will probably not even be on your long list when you are experienced.

Almost every t I loved and thought I had to have when starting out, I wouldn't take for free today.   S. cal is on that list, I wouldn't take a free one...same for H. mac and H. lividium....if you were closer, I'd happily hand you one of my macs if you were more experienced.

Sorry @Marijan2 , they're cool enough, but there are just so many that offer so much more than just brief glimpses of beauty...and because of the way they hide ALL THE TIME, I just don't see how someone new could 1. enjoy them, and 2. actually learn much from them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yeah, man, I'm sorry. Really. But here in dumb Italy laws are pretty strict (seems absurd considering how much in a downhill toilet race this mafioso weak republic is, but) while centipedes are legal to own they aren't legal "enough" for ship.
> 
> I'm sure you don't want to make a trip to Lombardy...


Bummer. Well, if you plan to go on some expo in Slovenia or Hungary soon, tell me, we can have a beer and exchange some of those beautiful critters in person. Unless you can't even bring them out of country


----------



## Haksilence (Nov 2, 2016)

cold blood said:


> I've said it before and i'll say it again...when you start out, move slowly and take advice of experienced keepers, because many, if not most of the ts you covet today, will probably not even be on your long list when you are experienced.
> 
> Almost every t I loved and thought I had to have when starting out, I wouldn't take for free today.   S. cal is on that list, I wouldn't take a free one...same for H. mac and H. lividium....if you were closer, I'd happily hand you one of my macs if you were more experienced.
> 
> Sorry @Marijan2 , they're cool enough, but there are just so many that offer so much more than just brief glimpses of beauty...and because of the way they hide ALL THE TIME, I just don't see how someone new could 1. enjoy them, and 2. actually learn much from them.


i actually have thoroughly enjoyed my time with my calcs. having the opportunity to begin breeding them has been a real treat. honestly out of the 3 adults i have right now i dont see much of a behavioral difference from most of my adult pokies, pokies being slightly more out in the open. but that setea and dorsal marking is truly beautiful


----------



## Gman32176 (Nov 18, 2016)

@cold blood Just thought you might like to know that I got my first Psalmopoeus on Thursday, though I did end up going with the irminia. Received a 1 1/4 - 1 1/2" sling. I caught a glimpse of her(fingers crossed) speed when I unpackaged her at work and put her into a temporary deli container. I was a bit surprised but not concerned. If anything I was very impressed. She even gave me a little jump! It was adorable. Today I did a rehousing into a taller, more appropriate deli container. I have to say.. That thing is absolutely insane. I did the rehousing at my dining room table and I don't think I've ever seen anything so small move so fast in my life! I took appropriate measures before hand and had my friend and my nephew help me cover the sides of the table I couldn't reach, just in case, and I'm very glad I did! After running around the table and being blocked off at every point, I finally corralled her into her new home rather easily at the end. She saw a place to hide and just kind of waltzed right in. Despite all this, I'm not intimidated in the least. The whole experience was exciting and very enjoyable. Beautiful creature and while I do hope it turns out to be female, I won't mind having a male. The color is ok, imo. I've also just ordered an Avicularia purpurea sling! So, if I need any help, I'll be coming back to you guys.  I've heard of people having trouble with Avics, slings in particular. Though I've also read this was do to the misconception of them needing a very damp substrate and all around humid enclosure?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clive 82 (Nov 19, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> Not really tbh but I do plan on watching a ton more rehousing videos and videos to make sure i'm absolutely sure i know what i'm getting into. Haven't ordered anything yet and may just go with a pokie instead if I end up finding something the same price/size as the mac i'm looking at.


What would you do when this T runs up your arm quicker than you can blink? You have zero experience with fast Ts. Just think before you buy.


----------



## Gman32176 (Nov 19, 2016)

clive 82 said:


> What would you do when this T runs up your arm quicker than you can blink? You have zero experience with fast Ts. Just think before you buy.


I sure don't, but I'm gaining more experience with my Psalm sling. Fast little bugger, that one. If you notice, I decided to stay away from stuff like the H. macs and Pokies for now. My irminia is the craziest thing I'm willing to deal with at my level. I just purchased an Avic avic at a local pet shop today as well. Not full sized, but obviously bigger than my little irminia sling. So I'll be getting a bit more experience with slightly bigger arboreals there, though I know these species aren't the most comparable.. After I receive my Avicularia purpurea that I've ordered, I'll be taking a break on new acquisitions for a while. Just enjoy learning with the specimens I have and watching them grow.

EDIT: I just noticed that you weren't even replying to me. xD
Could've sworn I put that.. Definitely had the same thought process as this guy at first though.


----------

